# FR: Si vous partez maintenant vous risquez - discours indirect



## chessie1312

Oops merci Nicomon! 

Another question about the use of si. What would happen if you had the direct speech: "Si vous partez maintenant vous risquez de vous retrouver en plein orage et de vous perdrez dans la montagne. C'est très dangeroux!" a prévenu le guide.

Would it just become *Le guide a prévenu si [...]* or something else? I can only imagine que si but that looks wrong!


----------



## CedGex

Hi there ! 

Just a correction here
"Si vous partez maintenant*,* vous risquez de vous retrouver en plein orage et de vous *perdre *dans la montagne. C'est très *dangereux*!" a prévenu le guide.

And i would say:
Le guide a prévenu *que *si vous *partiez *maintenant, vous *risqueriez *de vous retrouver en plein orage et de vous perdre dans la montagne *parce que* c'est très dangereux!


----------



## chessie1312

Merci beaucoup! See the de vous perdre, is the vous here simply being used to mean 'you', its not actually part of a reflexive verb?


----------



## CedGex

It is part of the reflexive verb: "Se perdre".
Same thing for "se retrouver" -> "vous retrouver"


----------



## chessie1312

Okay, so its the rule being when you use an infinitive reflexive verb form in a sentence the 'se' part has to agree with the subject?


----------



## CedGex

Reflexive means the subject and the object are the same for the verb so yes.


----------



## Mikamocha

CedGex said:


> Hi there !
> 
> Just a correction here
> "Si vous partez maintenant*,* vous risquez de vous retrouver en plein orage et de vous *perdre *dans la montagne. C'est très *dangereux*!" a prévenu le guide.
> 
> And i would say:
> Le guide a prévenu *que *si vous *partiez *maintenant, vous *risqueriez *de vous retrouver en plein orage et de vous perdre dans la montagne *parce que* c'est très dangereux!



CedGex are you using the imperfect or the subjunctive here? Just double-checking...thanks!


----------



## CedGex

Hi Mikamocha*

que *_si vous__ *partiez *maintenant_: *maintenant* means now, so it's present and *que *implies subjonctive so it is subjonctive present


----------



## Nicomon

That's not the way I see it. I think that « _que _» is part of « _a prévenu que _» and doesn't have a subjunctive value. 

The construction you used after _a prévenu que _is : _*If *(imperfect), *then *(conditional).

_Copied from this page : 





> Pour exprimer une hypothèse : *Si + imparfait, conditionnel présent
> *Si je gagnais au loto, je ferais le tour du monde.


 See? Same pattern.  So : _Si vous partiez maintenant _(imparfait) _vous risqueriez _(conditionne présent).


----------



## chessie1312

chessie1312 said:


> The direct speech: "Si vous partez maintenant vous risquez de vous retrouver en plein orage et de vous perdrez dans la montagne. C'est très dangeroux!" a prévenu le guide.



Le guide a prévenu que si vous *partiez* *alors* vous *risquiez *de vous retrouver en plein orage et de vous perdre dans la montagne parce que c'est très dangeroux!

I thought the present tense in direct speech goes to imparfait in indirect speech?


----------



## Nicomon

I think you're confusing the _if/then _construction and direct speech. 

My take on this - I would change « vous » to « nous » (but there are several ways of saying this) : 

_Le guide nous a prévenus qu'il était très dangereux de partir maintenant, car nous risquerions de nous retrouver en plein orage et de nous perdre 
dans la montagne.
_


----------



## jann

Nicomon said:


> I think you're confusing the _if/then _construction and direct speech.


 But both factors come into play.  And we don't have enough context to tease them apart.

If this is a grammar exercise that is intended to help students practice transforming direct speech into reported speech, then we should probably take the tense transformation rules literally and apply them strictly... without worrying about the fact that the original direct speech quote used "si + présent, présent" and that this generates a rather odd "si + imparfait, imparfait" in reported speech.  We should also apply transformation rules about time-related words (maintenant --> à ce moment-là)

Unfortunately, grammar exercises are not always well designed.

But if this is real life, that changes things... and we need to know the timing of the situation.  Are you telling a story about what happened on a trip last month? Or are you repeating the guide's warning, issued 30 seconds ago, for the benefit of a member of your group who missed what was said?  These considerations will affect the transformations of the time-related word _maintenant_ into reported speech, and they may also affect the choice of the most natural tenses to express the reality of the situation.


----------



## chessie1312

Its purely a grammar exercise, but I did think it strange after reading nicomon's post about si + imparfait, conditional that the grammar exercise would have two present tense verbs after a si clause


----------



## janpol

Le guide nous a prévenus que, si nous partions dans l'immédiat, nous risquions de nous retrouver en plein orage et de nous perdre dans la montagne. Il a conclu que c'était très dangereux.


----------

